

Ask HN: If you could write to Mark Zuckerberg, what would you write? - 123user


======
ada1981
I'd ask him to repay me the $100 he froze in my Facebook ads account in 2004
for selling tshirts making fun of Facebook.

Seems the appropriate thing to do would be to repay the cash as if it were a
$100 investment in Facebook in 2004 - stock would be fine.

------
arisarnado
I would ask him who's idea was it to auto-play videos on Facebook.

------
webnik
I"d ask how they felt after sinking billions into OculusVR only for Google to
slap them with Google Cardboard (and the DodoCase et al), then made another
slap with Magic Leap.

~~~
yzzxy
Having built Cardboard myself, but used an Oculus DK1 for about 10 minutes, I
can tell you for sure that even the first Oculus is a totally different order
of magnitude of product compared to Cardboard-style devices. I'm not really a
part of the Oculus cult of personality, I didn't back it and probably won't
buy a devkit, but this is a ridiculous statement.

Oculus efforts on mobile VR appear to include much more attention, including
Carmack et al campaigning to change Samsung phone hardware APIs to improve
fidelity.

Magic Leap is a totally different product, AR vs VR.

------
_RPM
I'd ask him if I could work for him once I get out of undergrad.

------
panjaro
stop selling personal data (if you do) !!!!!! Respect privacy

------
seekingcharlie
Are you happy?

